# Removing poop stains from sheets...



## tracyjean1016

ds just had what might be the biggest pooplosion of his 6 months on this earth...on our bed. After cleaning him up, I threw the sheets in the wash, normal detergent (I use all free/clear), hot wash/cold rinse/extra rinse. I figured that would be fine, since that's normally how I wash his diapers (well, I guess I do an extra cycle first with just baking soda and vinegar for the rinse) and have no problems with poop stains. Well, the poop stains didn't come out of the sheets. Not a huge deal since I know they're *clean* plus you can barely see them (yellowish bm poop on beige sheets) but I sure would like them gone, regardless!

Is there anything I can do? Or is it too late?

Thanks!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Did you already dry them?


----------



## Ruthla

If they haven't been in the dryer yet, I'd treat the area (use a stain pretreatment, or extra detergent, or soap) and then wash them again. IME, stains almost always come out by the 2nd washing, in rare cases by the 3rd. Anything still there after a number of rewashings is likely to be permenant.


----------



## tracyjean1016

boo...yes i already dried them, didn't even think that the stains wouldn't come out b/c i've never had a problem w/ diapers. oh well thanks anyway!


----------



## DeerMother

nak hang them in the sun. i sometimes rinse/soak pooplosions, but usually just sun them. it gets the stains out - try it, you will be amazed!


----------



## Ruthla

I've gotten stains out of clothes that made it through the dryer, using the same technique I outlined above. It's less likely to work, but does still work sometimes. Also, sometimes stains fade over time even when I don't do anything special. Oh, I forgot to mention that sometimes I'll also use non clorine bleach- either as a laundry additive, mixed with the soap for pretreating, or both.


----------



## Liliana

oxygen bleach (like oxyclean) gets out babypoop stains really well. sunning when wet has the same oxidizing action, but only on the side the sun hits.


----------



## jyurina

I'm gonna second the sun bleaching-you will be stunned at how well it gets the poop stain out. I always sunned all my poop diapers and they stayed white throughout their use.


----------



## Tilia

I think a cold wash is recommended for poop and blood. I believe the hot water sets the stain.

I would soak it in the bathtub or washing machine with cold water and a scoop of oxyclean, overnight. If that doesn't work, try sunning. You have to keep spraying the stain with water in the sunlight.


----------



## j_e_n_n_y

I second the OxiClean recommendation...it has always worked for me for poo stains, even after I've washed and dried. Just fill your washer with hot water and soak for about 30 minutes before you start the cycle. Good luck!


----------

